# Java Zick Zack Linien zeichnen



## bob651 (13. Dez 2016)

Hallo, ich soll mehrer Graphen zeichnen, habe schon Sinus und eine rechtsecksgraphen, aber iwie scheitere ich an einem zickzack graphen.
Meine idee war es mit drawline, während ich die x/y werte ändere, das habe ich soweit:

```
int x1=0;
                 int y1=200 ;
                 int x2=150;
                 int y2=140;
                 int amp=100; //amplitude

                 g.drawLine(x1,y1,x2,y2);
              
                 for (int i=0; i<6; i++){
                 x1=0+x2;
                 y1=0+y2;
              
                 x2=x2+150;
                 y2=y2+amp;
              
                 g.drawLine(x1,y1,x2,y2);
              
                 x1=0+x2;
                 y1=0+y2;
              
                 x2=x2+150;
                 y2=y2-amp;
                 g.drawLine(x1,y1,x2,y2);
```

es entsteht zwar eine zickzack linie, aber sie geht leicht nach oben nach jeder schleife und ich kann eigentlich nichts einstellen, z.B linienlänge, frequenz etc (könnte ich schon, muss aber alle zahlen ändern)

habt ihr eine idee, wie ich es gescheiter lösen könnte?

danke


----------

